# ~Black Bear Stables 2017 Kidding Thread~



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

It's that time of year again! :balloons: Our first doe is actually due to kid today or tomorrow. 14 does are supposed to kid this year, but I have a feeling that at least two are not pregnant, and I will update once I send out blood next week. 
7 of the does are ADGA registered (6 Alpine 1 Lamancha). The rest are types of dairy and fainting goats. I do not have time to bottle feed this year, so I am planning to have all kids dam raised unless needed. I have participated in LA, so some of the does have LA scores. Let's hope that all of the does' kidding processes go smoothly (same with your goats!) If you see any kids that interest you, let me know, they maybe up for sale!


Newbie: Due 2/11/17 :kidred::kidblue:

Sundance: Due 2/26/17 :kidblue: kidded 2/28/17

Sprinkles: 3/12/17

Latte: 2/24/17 :kidred::kidblue: kidded 2/26/17

Oreo: 2/15/17 :kidblue::kidblue:

Milkshake: 3/14/17

Pudding: 4/2/17

La Paysanne RG Symphonie: 2/27/17

Sweet Flowers Plumeria: 5/1/17

Sweet Flowers Gypsy: 3/14/17

La Pasysanne Simone: 2/15/17 :kidblue::kidblue::kidred: (stillborn) 2/20/17

Sweet Flowers Thistle: 3/13/17

Sweet Flowers Heather: 3/27/17

Mint*Leaf Marilyn: 4/30/17


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks like you have a good line up there.


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Yes, looks like you have a good bunch of kids coming!!! Happy Kidding!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Happy kidding!  

Any photos of your does?


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

Update! Newbie (saanen) kidded with doe/buck twins ON her due date!! (super nice weather too!) One is a strawberry roan, and the other is white. I will try to get pictures today of the kids and the does that are due soon!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

Here are some pictures of the Saanen/Alpine kids! :cake: The strawberry roan kid is the doeling.


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

They are super cute!! I love the pink noses


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

Oreo (fainting goat) kidded on the 12th with twin bucklings! (pictures soon!) Simone's due date is today (15th), but her ligs didn't seem that soft and her udder hasn't filled out completely. Hopefully she will kid soon, I am super anxious!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay!! Congrats


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Following! :-D 

Super cute kids!! Congrats


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

So in love with that strawberry colored doeling!!! Now only if she produced strawberry milk :grin:


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

Lisalisa89 said:


> So in love with that strawberry colored doeling!!! Now only if she produced strawberry milk :grin:


 haha! I wish


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

OK, soooo Simone should kid sometime overnight. Her udder is completely filled! Crossing fingers for healthy kids and maybe a doeling or two  (last year she apparently had triplet bucklings!)


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Dairy_goat said:


> OK, soooo Simone should kid sometime overnight. Her udder is completely filled! Crossing fingers for healthy kids and maybe a doeling or two  (last year she apparently had triplet bucklings!)


Yikes!
Good luck!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Anything new?


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

She had three stillborn kids last night. :tears::blue::blue::blue::blue::tear:


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

:tears:I am so sorry:hug:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh no, I'm so sorry


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

I tried to check on her every few hours over night. Yesterday afternoon she seemed a bit off and was taking her time with the occasional contraction but she didn't kid until 4 am, where I found one kid already dead. The two others were tangled up inside her. My dad helped me pull them out. One was not fully developed (no eyes, a bit smaller than the other two.) My main focus is to make sure Simone is doing ok. Simone seems to be in pain, she was given banamine and I am going to the vet today to pick up excede (broad spectrum anitbiotic) to prevent infection since we reached in, to get the kids out. I still don't exactly know what happened since the kids were stillborn :blue: I guess I should have helped her earlier on.


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

I haven't been on here too often, but both Latte kidded with a twin doeling/buckling pair (2/26/17) and Sundance kidded today with a HUGE single buckling. I PROMISE to post pictures today, I've just been really busy (who isn't? lol!)


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

How did I miss this thread??!!
Sorry to hear about Simone's kids, that sucks How is she doing now?
Congrats on the newest kids, I will now wait patiently for pictures


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry the kidding didn't go well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How sad, sorry things went bad. Seems like that kinda year for a lot of us.


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

margaret said:


> How did I miss this thread??!!
> Sorry to hear about Simone's kids, that sucks How is she doing now?
> Congrats on the newest kids, I will now wait patiently for pictures


Simone is doing great  Just after losing her kids, she has been really really vocal when I am around her, wanting attention.


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

As promised! The buckling out of Sundance is 1/2 Saanen 1/2 Alpine, his name is Kipper  Please excuse the dry pen, I need to rake it out tomorrow :? 




















These are the two mixed breed kids out of Latte (3/4 fainting goat 1/4 mini nubian) The darker kid is the doeling. They don't have names yet, but I can't keep them.





















Symphonie was due yesterday, her bag is slowly filling. My guess is that she should kid on the 2nd of March.


----------



## WitchHazel (May 5, 2015)

Any news??


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

Symphonie had triplets a few hours ago, I will post pics ASAP!


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

Here they are! One doeling and two bucklings.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Yippee! Yippee! Yippee!


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Yay! Congrats!


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

Sprinkles gave birth to twin doelings on the 12th! Milkshake's ligs have softened, so hopefully kids sometime today or tomorrow!


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

They are too cute. I've never had the pleasure of triplets yet


----------

